
Show HN: Listen to Interview with Derrick Mar of  Pathrise (YC W18) - jacobpedd
https://anchor.fm/hs/episodes/26-Pathrise-w-Derrick-Mar-e2j55p
======
mtmail
Blog posts aren't part of Show HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))
so I'd argue interviews shouldn't either.

